# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Das sind die ersten Reaktionen zum Film



## AndreLinken (17. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Das sind die ersten Reaktionen zum Film* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Das sind die ersten Reaktionen zum Film*


----------



## darkyoda (17. Dezember 2019)

" Doch immerhin habt ihr schon mal einen ersten Anhaltspunkt zum allgemeinen Stimmungsbild. Ein absoluter Flop scheint Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers jedenfalls zu sein. "

Ich werde das gefühl nicht los das da ein " nicht " fehlt, aber in beiden fällen ist das eine Aussage mit der man absolut nichts aussagt. Man kann anhand dieser paar stimmen noch keine wirkliche aussage treffen weshalb ich irritiert auf diese Aussage reagiere.

Obs ein Flop wird oder nicht steht buchstäblich noch in den Sternen. Das kann nur die Zeit zeigen.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Dezember 2019)

Freu mich so auf morgen  Karten hab ich schon lange gekauft (direkt nachdem dem letzten Trailer geholt)


----------



## Desotho (17. Dezember 2019)

Am Ende ist er noch besser als Avatar


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Dezember 2019)

Fühlt sich wie eine Entschuldigung für Episode 8 an und wie eine Sequel zu Episode 7? Das klingt doch super 
Aber im Endeffekt gilt: Nicht zu ernst nehmen diese ersten Reaktionen. Episode 8 hatte, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, extrem gute erste Reaktionen. Vor dem Batman v Superman-Release hieß es, dass der Film mindestens genauso gut sei wie The Dark Knight. Da ist immer viel Schwachsinn dabei. Abwarten und Tee trinken. Ich geh am Freitag rein


----------



## Marius1990 (17. Dezember 2019)

Seit Episode 7 bin ich leider raus bei Star Wars. Ist besser für meine Gefühlslage^^


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (17. Dezember 2019)

Es wäre ein Wunder wenn der Film wirklich gut wäre... was ich aber in den letzten Stunden gelesen habe lässt mich stark daran zweifeln.  Ich hatte mir schon gedacht das am Ende The Last Jedi der bessere Film ist. 

Diese Trilogie macht absolut keinen Sinn. Und am Ende ist man genau wieder am Anfang. Und alle alten Charaktere sind ruiniert. Wozu das ganze? Nur um Schnell Geld zu machen? Widerlich.


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2019)

Am besten war......




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siriuz (18. Dezember 2019)

Da hab ich schon ganz andere Kritiken gelesen.


----------



## Enisra (18. Dezember 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Da hab ich schon ganz andere Kritiken gelesen.



ja gut, wer "Alles Scheiße" für Kritik hält glaubt halt alles ohne nachzudenken
auch das Trump brauchbar wäre


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Dezember 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja gut, wer "Alles Scheiße" für Kritik hält glaubt halt alles ohne nachzudenken
> auch das Trump brauchbar wäre



Sein Avatar ist halt Programm  
jeder der es anders sieht wie er, ist ein Verbreiter von Fake-News, aber für manche ist Einbildung auch ne Art von Bildung, so munkelt man.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Dezember 2019)

> This is a space opera animated not by joy but insecurity—the anxiety, evident in almost every moment, that if it’s not very careful, someone might feel letdown.



Diesen Satz aus einer Kritik fand ich irgendwie bezeichnend. 

Eigentlich wollte ich ja die aktuellen Filme bei Gelegenheit nachholen, aber ich würde wahrscheinlich beim Anblick von Carrie Fisher die ganze Zeit flennen und zudem wurde ich zu einem Moment gespoilert, auf den ich als Fan der alten Episoden irgendwie keine Lust habe. 

Tatsächlich bin ich daher ganz froh, dass diese Ära nun abgeschlossen wird und es in Zukunft vielleicht mit frischem Wind andere Geschichten zu der tollen Lore geben wird. 

Nach Fallen Order habe ich ja mit The Old Republic wieder von vorne begonnen und ich liebe das SW-Flair einfach immer noch.


----------



## Gazanation (18. Dezember 2019)

*aha*

Alles klar schnell Geld hat Disney dieses Jahr wohl genug gemacht.
Lies die Bücher/ Komiks dann reden wir weiter.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Dezember 2019)

Was sollen Komiks sein? Emoties mit Gesichtern bekannter Komiker?

Oder meinst du etwa Comics? 
Es gibt Begriffe die man nicht eindeutschen kann und Comic ist eines davon.


----------



## Siriuz (18. Dezember 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Sein Avatar ist halt Programm
> jeder der es anders sieht wie er, ist ein Verbreiter von Fake-News, aber für manche ist Einbildung auch ne Art von Bildung, so munkelt man.



Hier mal seriöser Journalismus:
https://www.nzz.ch/feuilleton/der-l...lich-war-er-zum-scheitern-verdammt-ld.1528417

Ach Loxxi, mit deinem Gesicht und Bildung wollen wir gar nicht anfangen. 




> Was sollen Komiks sein? Emoties mit Gesichtern bekannter Komiker?
> 
> Oder meinst du etwa Comics?
> Es gibt Begriffe die man nicht eindeutschen kann und Comic ist eines davon.



Genau wegen sowas nimmt dich hier niemand mehr ernst. Mach mal den PC aus und such dir bitte soziale Kompetenzen. Wahnsinn.


----------



## Siriuz (18. Dezember 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja gut, wer "Alles Scheiße" für Kritik hält glaubt halt alles ohne nachzudenken
> auch das Trump brauchbar wäre



Jetzt mal ehrlich Keule.

Ich schrieb: 
Da hab ich schon ganz andere Kritiken gelesen --> weil der Bericht hier komplett ohne Kritik am Film/Trilogie auskommt

Enisra schreibt :

---> ja gut, wer "Alles Scheiße" für Kritik hält glaubt halt alles ohne nachzudenken. auch das Trump brauchbar wäre 

Wie assoziierst du "andere Kritiken gelesen" mit "Alles Scheiße"? 

Ich würde gerne mal mit dir reden wollen. Gerne Discord.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (18. Dezember 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich Keule.
> 
> Ich schrieb:
> Da hab ich schon ganz andere Kritiken gelesen --> weil der Bericht hier komplett ohne Kritik am Film/Trilogie auskommt
> ...


Enisra ist ein hartgesottener Star Wars-Fan, der praktisch jede Kritik an Star Wars als regelrechte Blasphemie empfindet, ich würde das also nicht überbewerten.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Dezember 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Ach Loxxi, mit deinem Gesicht und Bildung wollen wir gar nicht anfangen.



Eigentlich sollte ich dich für den Spruch verwarnen, aber ich lass es, weil ich heute nen guten Tag habe und ich mich sehr auf den Kinobesuch nachher freue und mir nicht meine Laune verderben lasse vor deinen Stammtisch-Manieren.

Und wenn du den Scherz mit Komik nicht kappierst, was mich wenig verwundert, ist das nicht mein Problem 

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Siriuz (18. Dezember 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte ich dich für den Spruch verwarnen, aber ich lass es, weil ich heute nen guten Tag habe und ich mich sehr auf den Kinobesuch nachher freue und mir nicht meine Laune verderben lasse vor deinen Stammtisch-Manieren.
> 
> Und wenn du den Scherz mit Komik nicht kappierst, was mich wenig verwundert, ist das nicht mein Problem
> 
> Schönen Abend noch



Kannst dich ja dann gleich mitverwarnen:



> Sein Avatar ist halt Programm
> jeder der es anders sieht wie er, ist ein Verbreiter von Fake-News, aber für manche ist Einbildung auch ne Art von Bildung, so munkelt man.



Und nein, nicht alles ist ein Scherz. Du bist nicht Jan Böhmermann. Ich verwarne dich jetzt einfach mal, so als als "MOD" weiterzumachen. Könnte nachhinten losgehen. Du solltst Neutral sein und nicht "späße" auf kosten anderer machen.


Ich habe gesprochen.


----------

